# Horse Dares!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

You have just posted another thread that says you 12hh welshie rears at you, and has struck you on the nose, causing you to have a rather big nose bleed.

I think you need to learn to walk before you run i.e. learn to train a horse to have respect for you.

If you don't, you are being dangerous, and risk causing damage to yourself or the horse, whether it by psychological or physical.

Please get a trainer.


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

DuffyDuck said:


> You have just posted another thread that says you 12hh welshie rears at you, and has struck you on the nose, causing you to have a rather big nose bleed.
> 
> I think you need to learn to walk before you run i.e. learn to train a horse to have respect for you.
> 
> ...


I actually have 3 horses, I'm working on my welsh now but the other two can be angels. I was gonna have some fun with them, NOT my welsh.
And the other 2 actually respect me.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

With horses, you shouldn't do anything out of ego - to prove how cool or daring you are to others. By doing such things, one may easily become distracted in wanting to prove more and more to others, and lose any of the healthy horsemanship goals they've had. It is only your horse and yourself, to whom you should prove anything, meaning - that you are diligent, consistent, calm, balanced and humble enough to be around horses. "Dares" are not only dangerous; they are of all the things unwise. 

You tell that you know what you are doing. But how can we, strangers on the Internet, be sure that you, a stranger on the Internet, really are right? By provoking your ego, we could just get you hurt and put you/your horse in dangerous situations. That would, too, be very unwise.

Reading your other thread, I will, however, dare you to get a good, reputable trainer and listen very carefully what he or she has to say or show. Good luck!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

THAT, TinyTurtles, is called asking for trouble or a death wish. 
If you want to play dare games do it with your friends at school, not around horses who can so easily take you out when they don't want to play nice with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, it depends on what dares you are actually thinking of. Just remember not to cross the line where it becomes stupid and extremely hazardous. I've been hurt not doing dares, so I can just imagine what might happen on a dare gone wrong...


----------



## dreambig92 (Feb 16, 2014)

Keep in mind, doing dares can not only harm you, but if you spook your horse, you could always harm him too. I've seen a horse spook over a 12 year old girl playing "truth or dare horse" and slip and end up breaking a leg and having to be put down. saddest thing ive ever seen. You need to think about things before you do them, being "cool" to others is not worth you or your horses life.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think it sounds like a great idea. Be safe and have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

After reading that other thread, this sounds like a bad idea. You can't control that other horse (regardless of if the other two are 'perfect angels', and you want to do dares? It's not safe and _someone_ is going to end up hurt.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you people on Horse Forum! why do you always have to be so practical, and sensible.?!! you just take all the fun out of a silly and potentially dangerous lark.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

As someone who grew up around ponies and never had an iota of fear we, the children who rode at the riding school got up to all sorts of very ridiculous things and this was on very well trained ponies. 
It is really not worth it, I busted my arm more than once trying things I had seen in a film or a circus. 
I did a TV series as a stunt rider for a children's programme this did not involve anything like falling off just galloping around mostly down steep hills.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Seriously, Foxhunter , is there ANYTHING you haven't done in your horsey life?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Nope. FH is the batman of HoFo bahahaha


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If it was idiotic then possibly the answer would be "no!" 

As I have repeatedly said I received a lot of injuries and can honestly say that most of them came when I was attempting something I shouldn't have been doing.
The first time I broke my arm was when taking the ponies out to the fields bareback. I was riding one and leading another and we cantered along the field from the stables to the road and I cup decided to stand up on the ponies backs. I did it stayed there fine, I always had a good sense of balance, but when they stopped at the gate, the ponies went in different directions! I went straight. It was obvious I had busted both bones so we rode back to the stables and I then walked down to the Cottage Hospital and was tKen to the main ER by ambulance. I was about 10 years old.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel like a thread like this could be fun if the dares were restricted to things that are not reckless.

For example: I dare you to try to braid your horse's mane like this (no matter how short the mane is)!










Or, I dare you to try a counter canter for half a lap of your arena or riding space.

Or, I dare you to attempt to lead your horse without a halter (in a safe enclosed area).

etc. etc.

It may also be fun to have everyone give a truth or dare option, so if someone is not ready to try the dare they can share a horse-related truth instead.

Maybe when the weather gets a little better, I will start a thread like this.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that is a good idea. 

My idea of dares would make most people's toes curl!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

On second thought, perhaps I will start that thread today and whatever any snow-bound people can't participate in, they can just choose truths or wait until a later date to participate.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I'd be totally down to join that thread.

As far as this one... "Horse dares" aren't something that I have ever heard of. Is this... a thing? xD


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Judging by all the people standing on their horses or crawling between their horse's legs in photographs, I think it might be. Either that or these people just have a death wish! I wouldn't think of doing dares that are that dangerous or stupid, though I know when I was a kid we used to dare each other to do certain things on horseback, like jump a creek, enter a class at a show that we'd never done before, or play games like follow the leader. Follow the leader could become quite a challenge when the most advanced rider took the lead!

Anyone who's interested in a good game of horse-related truth or dare, proceed to the games section. I have started a thread there!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll admit. I've done them crazy things before....but never alone, always had somebody spotting and tried to mitigate as much risk as possible lol.

Crazy...maybe. suicidal....nope


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A good horseperson is responsible, respects their animals, has a quiet mature personality. Dares are the opposite of that. It's just stupid and not only dangerous (hey lets make a dare with this 1200lb animal that we don't understand and can't control that has lightening reflexes and potentially kill us both!! yay!) but will damage your relationship with your horse. Treat them with respect please.

I like the idea of "challenges", safer and actually has a point.

They are horses not toys. Even your post "Don't tell me it's dangerous, I know what I'm doing" shows you don't.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess the main difference/point for challenges vs. Dares would be outlining what specifically is being asked in said challenge/dare. Its all in the details. Safety vs. Danger etc.


----------

